

NY MusicHackDay: Lyrics On-The-Go - zixan
http://wiki.musichackday.org/index.php?title=Lyrics_On-The-Go

======
zixan
I put this hack together on NY Music Hack Day this weekend. I want to build a
mobile user engagement network on the top of "texting lyrics" concept. There
are more texts going around than the tweets. This is a lot of bits of
information being thrown around, and not much attention given to this data.
Now, let's do something about it.

